# el hombre que FUERA novio de.....



## bigdummy

Hola, compañeros foreros,

llevo mucho rato topándome con esta constucción gramátical sin alcanzar entender en qué situaciones se usa, qúe matices de significado conlleva, y si es absolutamente obligatorio en ciertas ocasiones:

Ella anda de romance con un tipo Fulano, *que fuera* novio de la modelo Mengana.

Por favor, ¡que alguien me lo explique!

muy agradecido de antemano


----------



## flljob

Es lo mismo que _que fue_. Se usa en el lenguaje periodístico.


----------



## Dentellière

flljob said:


> Es lo mismo que _que fue_. Se usa en el lenguaje periodístico.


 

También se usa en los discursos, cuando se está hablando de alguien ya desaparecido:

"_ XX, quien fuera en vida un gran filósofo / médico / escritor ..."_

(Es lo mimo decir: _que/quien  fue / era_ - (Se trata de un registro formal)

:]


----------



## miguel89

Hasta donde sé, el imperfecto de subjuntivo en -ra puede ser usado con el valor arcaico de *pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo* (quien fuera = quien había sido), por lo tanto, en la oración que das como ejemplo se le está dando un mal uso, puesto en lugar del pretérito perfecto o imperfecto de indicativo (como señalan flljob y Dentellière).


Un saludo


----------



## nekoteru

Hola bigdummy:

Como bien indica flljob "_que fuera_", en palabras simples siginifica "_que fue_", es decir, en el pasado algo o alguien fue importante, necesario, o parte de; pero en el presente no existe ese 'vínculo'.
Ejemplo:
- Ese collar, que fuera en sus tiempos un accesorio de realeza, hoy en día es una baratija.
- María, que fuera esposa de Manuel, se casó con Pedro, que fuera su primer novio.
- La monarquía, que fuera cuna de grandes reyes, hoy está en decadencia.

Otras veces da la idea de futuro (de + que fuera), cuando se habla del pasado:
- Juan estaba contento con la idea de que fuera coronado rey. Sin embargo, no lo logró.

En cuanto al uso, se emplea mayoritariamente de manera escrita que hablada; con la idea de enfatizar o incorporar un dato importante sobre algo o alguien en el pasado.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

nekoteru said:


> Otras veces da la idea de futuro (de + que fuera), cuando se habla del pasado:
> - Juan estaba contento con la idea de que fuera coronado rey. Sin embargo, no lo logró.




Pero sería con la idea de que fuera coronado rey otro; si no, se usaría el ininitivo, ¿no?: _Juan estaba contento con la idea de ser coronado rey. Sin embargo , no lo logró._


----------



## Dentellière

hosec said:


> Pero sería con la idea de que fuera coronado rey otro; si no, se usaría el ininitivo, ¿no?: _Juan estaba contento con la idea de ser coronado rey. Sin embargo , no lo logró._


 

Totalmente de acuerdo.

_Juan estaba contento de ser coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_
_Juan estaba contento de que *su hijo* fuera coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_

(Regla del uso del Subjuntivo)

:]


----------



## flljob

Dentellière said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> _Juan estaba contento de ser coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_ A mí me da la idea de que sí lo logró. Juan estaría contento de haber sido coronado rey [pero no lo logró]
> _Juan habría estado contento si  *su hijo* hubiera sido coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_
> 
> (Regla del uso del Subjuntivo)
> 
> :]



Para mí sería así.


Saludos


----------



## hosec

Sí, flljob. Ocurre que Dentellière ha modificado los ejemplos un poco.


----------



## Dentellière

flljob said:


> _Juan estaba contento de ser coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_ A mí me da la idea de que sí lo logró. Juan estaría contento de haber sido coronado rey [pero no lo logró]
> _Juan habría estado contento si *su hijo* hubiera sido coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_
> 
> Para mí sería así.
> 
> Saludos


 

Esta frase "...*estaría* contento de *haber sido* coronado rey ...

no la entiendo. Sí lo entendería si se tratase de una hipótesis
Si fuera coronado rey estaría contento.
Si hubiera sido coronado rey habría estado contento.

Pero no se trata de una hipótesis ...

(Perdón por modificar tu ejemplo)


----------



## dexterciyo

miguel89 said:


> Hasta donde sé, el imperfecto de subjuntivo en -ra puede ser usado con el valor arcaico de *pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo* (quien fuera = quien había sido), por lo tanto, en la oración que das como ejemplo se le está dando un mal uso, puesto en lugar del pretérito perfecto o imperfecto de indicativo (como señalan flljob y Dentellière).



Estoy de acuerdo. Sin embargo, es el pan de cada día.


----------



## Erreconerre

bigdummy said:


> Hola, compañeros foreros,
> 
> llevo mucho rato topándome con esta constucción gramátical sin alcanzar entender en qué situaciones se usa, qúe matices de significado conlleva, y si es absolutamente obligatorio en ciertas ocasiones:
> 
> Ella anda de romance con un tipo Fulano, *que fuera* novio de la modelo Mengana.
> 
> Por favor, ¡que alguien me lo explique!
> 
> muy agradecido de antemano


 
Es preferible decir 

... quien *fue* novio de la modelo

porque es más correcto y es más fácil de hacerlo y es más económico (se usan menos letras).

Si se dice que "fue novio de la modelo", se habla de algo real, no de suposiciones, y por lo tanto se debe usar el _modo indicativo_ y decir _fue_ _novio. _Y no se debe usar el subjutivo _fuera novio_. Esta construcción con _fuera_ como indicativo es incorrecta, y como subjuntivo es inadecuada.

Hubo un tiempo en que sí fueron acepatadas, pero hoy se consideran obsoletas.
Por ejemplo, Miguel de Cervantes dice en El Quijote:

"Nunca_ fuera_ caballero 
de damas tan bien servido...."

Pero hoy esto se considera anticuado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me parece que andáis por los cerros de Úbeda. Este *fuera* tiene el valor primitivo de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, es decir: *fuera* *=* *había sido*. Es el valor que tenía en latín y que conservan intacto gallego y portugués. En la época medieval del castellano fue perdiendo este valor de indicativo y adquiriendo los valores de *fuese*. Siempre fue usado por *historiadores*, especialmente los de los siglos de oro. Actualmente se puede oír en el español de Asturias y en el de Galicia por efecto de sustrato.


----------



## earcut

Dentellière said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> _Juan estaba contento de ser coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_
> _Juan estaba contento de que *su hijo* fuera coronado rey (pero no lo logró)_
> 
> :]





flljob said:


> Para mí sería así.
> Juan habría estado contento si su hijo hubiera sido coronado rey (pero no lo logró)
> Saludos



Es válida. Hay otra elipsis al principio.
(En aquél tiempo) Juan estaba contento de que su hijo fuera coronado rey (pero no lo logró)

Es decir:
Por aquéllos días, Juan estaba contento de que su hijo fuera coronado rey, pero ese objetivo se vio finalmente truncado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La pregunta original no hablaba del subjuntivo, sino de un valor indicativo de esta forma *fuera* (pret. plusc. de indic. arcaico) que no hay que confundir con *fuera/fuese *(imperfecto de subjuntivo).
Lo que dije antes y reitero: os habéis liado.


----------



## Erreconerre

bigdummy said:


> Hola, compañeros foreros,
> 
> llevo mucho rato topándome con esta constucción gramátical sin alcanzar entender en qué situaciones se usa, qúe matices de significado conlleva, y si es absolutamente obligatorio en ciertas ocasiones:
> 
> Ella anda de romance con un tipo Fulano, *que fuera* novio de la modelo Mengana.
> 
> Por favor, ¡que alguien me lo explique!
> 
> muy agradecido de antemano


 
*Fuera* sólo es aceptable en oraciones como "_le pidió que fuera su novia", _pero aquí tenemos la oración en el modo subjuntivo, que es la forma que en este caso está el verbo ser: fuera.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Erreconerre said:


> *Fuera* sólo es aceptable en oraciones como "le_ pidió que fuera su novia", _pero aquí  tenemos la oración en el modo subjuntivo,  que es la forma que en este caso está el verbo ser: fuera.


En absoluto. Lo que dices no es así: 


> Ella anda de romance con un tipo Fulano, *que fuera* (= _*que había sido*_) novio de la modelo Mengana.


Es un valor de *pluscuamperfecto* y de *indicativo*, que siempre ha estado presente en español por herencia del latín y que hoy vulgarizan los medios de comunicación.
En tiempos daba buen tono y elegancia a los escritos, especialmente a los históricos.
¡_Y dale con el subjuntivo_!


----------



## earcut

XiaoRoel said:


> La pregunta original no hablaba del subjuntivo, sino de un valor indicativo de esta forma *fuera* (pret. plusc. de indic. arcaico) que no hay que confundir con *fuera/fuese *(imperfecto de subjuntivo).
> Lo que dije antes y reitero: os habéis liado.



Sí, se ha ido fuera del tema original. Mi objeto es confirmar que el ejemplo de Dentellière es utilizable en un discurso narrativo.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> En absoluto. Lo que dices no es así:
> 
> Es un valor de *pluscuamperfecto* y de *indicativo*, que siempre ha estado presente en español por herencia del latín y que hoy vulgarizan los medios de comunicación.
> En tiempos daba buen tono y elegancia a los escritos, especialmente a los históricos.
> ¡_Y dale con el subjuntivo_!


 

En ninguna parte encuentro que _fuera _es igual a _había sido_. Primera vez que lo escucho. Son dos conjugaciones verbales muy diferentes  y con sentido diferente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Consulta cualquier manual de morfosintaxis del español. En el Mio Cid el valor casi exclusivo, como corresponde a su origen latino, de las formas en -ra es el de indicativo y pretérito pluscuamperfecto. También se ve continuamente este valor en el Romancero, pero aquí como variante estilística del indefinido, aunque conservando su valor de pluscuamperfecto:
"la reina, cuando lo supo,
vistiérase muy de priesa"
El uso subjuntivo, todavía no absoluto hasta el s. XVIII o XIX, empieza especialmente en las prótasis de las condicionales.
Pero el valor pluscuamperfecto, como dije, nunca se perdió en la lengua escrita., y da a la expresión del pasado un aire ligero y evocador que no tiene la pesada forma perifrástica con el auxiliar había. 
La vulgarización de la forma en -ra de indicativo por parte de los periodistas, la ha gastado y hoy en día resulta empalagosa en manos de plumíferos y gacetilleros. Una pena, ya que representaba una poderosa arma estilística.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Consulta cualquier manual de morfosintaxis del español. En el Mio Cid el valor casi exclusivo, como corresponde a su origen latino, de las formas en -ra es el de indicativo y pretérito pluscuamperfecto. También se ve continuamente este valor en el Romancero, pero aquí como variante estilística del indefinido, aunque conservando su valor de pluscuamperfecto:
> "la reina, cuando lo supo,
> vistiérase muy de priesa"
> El uso subjuntivo, todavía no absoluto hasta el s. XVIII o XIX, empieza especialmente en las prótasis de las condicionales.
> Pero el valor pluscuamperfecto, como dije, nunca se perdió en la lengua escrita., y da a la expresión del pasado un aire ligero y evocador que no tiene la pesada forma perifrástica con el auxiliar había.
> La vulgarización de la forma en -ra de indicativo por parte de los periodistas, la ha gastado y hoy en día resulta empalagosa en manos de plumíferos y gacetilleros. Una pena, ya que representaba una poderosa arma estilística.


 
Yo hablo de la gramática moderna. No de la literatura medieval.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Me parece que andáis por los cerros de Úbeda. Este *fuera* tiene el valor primitivo de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, es decir: *fuera* *=* *había sido*.


Eso mismo.



Erreconerre said:


> Hubo un tiempo en que sí fueron acepatadas, pero hoy se consideran obsoletas.
> Por ejemplo, Miguel de Cervantes dice en El Quijote:
> 
> *"Nunca fuera caballero *
> *de damas tan bien servido...."*
> 
> Pero hoy esto se considera anticuado.





> En ninguna parte encuentro que _fuera _es igual a _había sido_. Primera vez que lo escucho. Son dos conjugaciones verbales muy diferentes y con sentido diferente.


Justamente, en el ejemplo que ponés significa *había sido*.
_Nunca *había sido* un caballero _
_de damas tan bien servido._


----------



## Erreconerre

Calambur said:


> Eso mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> Justamente, en el ejemplo que ponés significa *había sido*.
> _Nunca *había sido* un caballero _
> _de damas tan bien servido._


 
En el ejemplo que pongo, al final también pongo que es anticuado. Tan anticuado que es de los tiempos de Cervantes. Y desde entonces ha llovido mucho. Y han cambiado muchas expresiones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Del CREA:





> *Nº   CONCORDANCIA                                                                                                AÑO             AUTOR                                    TÍTULO                                                       PAÍS            TEMA                           PUBLICACIÓN*
> 1    a carmelita. Velasco nos dice que, una vez muerto quien fuera su confesor durante veinte años, el jesui **  2003            PRENSA                                   San Juan de la Cruz, nº 31-32, 01-02/2003 : FRANCISCO DE YEP ESPAÑA          02.Literatura                  Carmelitas Descalzos de Andalucía (Granada), 2003
> 2    amboa, de quien nos ocupamos en página anterior y quien fuera verdadero apóstol de la enseñanza y forja **  1996            PRENSA                                   El Salvador Hoy, 26/06/1996 : EL DIARIO DE HOY: Cultural     EL SALVADOR     02.Literatura                   (San Salvador), 1996
> 5    o del abandono en que los tuvo a él y a su madre, quien fuera su amante. La presencia de las hermanas,  **  2000            PRENSA                                   Maga. Revista Panameña de Cultura, nº 44-45, 01-04/2000 : Ca PANAMÁ          02.Literatura                  Universidad Tecnológica de Panamá - Fundación Cultural Signos (Panamá), 2000
> 6    ión corrió a cuenta de Francisco Rodríguez Marín, quien fuera presidente de la Real Academia Española y **  2004            PRENSA                                   La Razón digital, 22/04/2004 : Una edición de El Quijote enc ESPAÑA          02.Literatura                  Grupo Planeta (Madrid), 2004
> 7    seviero, librero de larga data y trajinado oficio quien fuera Jurado de nuestro concurso en la versión  **  1995            PRENSA                                   Caretas, 21/12/1995 : El Ganador Es...                       PERÚ            02.Literatura                   (Perú), 1995
> 8    bres de erratas- constituyen un ajustado álbum de quien fuera el cantor lírico y moral de la desapareci **  1996            PRENSA                                   ABC Cultural, 01/03/1996 : ANTOLOGÍA DE CIEN POEMAS          ESPAÑA          02.Literatura                  INTER CD S.L. CON EL PATROCINIO DE PLANETA (Madrid), 1996
> 9    escalzo con esta extensa e inteligente obra sobre quien fuera primer carmelita reformado. Para nadie es **  1991            PRENSA                                   ABC Cultural, 13/12/1991 : UN CASO LÍMITE                    ESPAÑA          02.Literatura                  VIRTUAL ON LINE S.L. (Madrid), 1991


Creo que las fechas son actuales y la geografía de este uso amplia.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Del CREA:Creo que las fechas son actuales y la geografía de este uso amplia.


 
Esto está copiado de la conjugación del DRAE. Y_ fuera_ sigue siendo subjuntivo. 

Pretérito imperfecto o Pretérito
fuera o fuese
fueras o fueses
fuera o fuese
fuéramos o fuésemos
fuerais o fueseis / fueran o fuesen
fueran o fuesen​En los ejemplos que tú pones no hay ninguna razón para suponer que no se trata de errores. Y tampoco hay razón para suponer que el DRAE está equivocado.
Expresiones como las que anotas se ven todos los días en todas partes. Y siempre son erróneas.
Por lo que dice el DRAE sí se trata de subjuntivos. Y no es aplicable en la oración original.​​


----------



## XiaoRoel

H. Urrutia y Manuela Álvarez, Esquema de morfosintaxis histórica del español. Universidad de Deusto:
"La forma en -ra como pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, equivalente a "había amado" predomina en los textoos literarios primitivos (…) A medida que va adquieriendo significación subjuntiva, es sustituido por había + participio (…) En el s. XIV el número de casos del subjuntivo se equilibran con los del indicativo. Desde el s. XV se convirtió en mera variante del pretérito perfecto simple o del imperfecto (de indicativo), si bien predomina el empleo subjuntivo, (…) llega a ser esporádico su uso como indicativo en el s. XVII. Los escritores de fines del s. XVIII y los románticos por imitación (…) especialmente del Romancero, restauran el uso primitivo en muchos casos (…) restauración literaria, ajena a la lengua hablada, *persiste hasta nuestros días, especialmente en escritores gallegos* (…)".
Lo puedes encontrar en Valle-Inclán, Cela, Torrente Ballester, Álvaro Cunqueiro, José María Castroviejo, Eugenio Montes, etc. Todos autores cumbre de la literatura.
Del uso periodístico te he dado pruebas suficientes.
Los ejemplos que te ofrecí  estan sacados del *Corpus del español actual de la RAE* y, *evidentemente no son equivocaciones*. El que no conozcas o sepas una cosa no quiere decir que no exista.
Para mí, fin del debate
P.D.: Ejemplos modernos en escritores gallegos, americanos, levantinos, etc.:_
No es  ya Montevideo la ciudad humilde que él dejara al partir. _(J. E. Rodó)_
Clarín,  el buen maestro, fracasó también en la ayuda que me prestara. _(Azorín)_
A San  Fracisco de Asís le habrá dado un vuelco el corazón en el pecho; aquel pecho  abierto al amor de los animales, que en verso piadoso cantara el pagano  Rubén_. (C. J. Cela)_ 
Los domingos, en vez de ir  al monte, como hiciera toda su vida_. (J. A. Zunzunegui).
Más ejemplos de la prensa:_
Las tierras del sureste  asiático parecieran haber sido creadas para la sonrisa.  _(ABC)_
La música pop  y la droga  intervienen en la película como lo hicieran en el conflict__o de Vietnam. _(Cambio  16)_
El presidente Nixon, que en  noviembre pasado jurara ... _(TVE) _
Paul Breitner, el que  fuera jugador del Real Madrid, fue elegido ayer ‘mejor jugador de  Alemania’. _ (Diario 16)


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> H. Urrutia y Manuela Álvarez, Esquema de morfosintaxis histórica del español. Universidad de Deusto:
> "La forma en -ra como pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, equivalente a "había amado" predomina en los textoos literarios primitivos (…) A medida que va adquieriendo significación subjuntiva, es sustituido por había + participio (…) En el s. XIV el número de casos del subjuntivo se equilibran con los del indicativo. Desde el s. XV se convirtió en mera variante del pretérito perfecto simple o del imperfecto (de indicativo), si bien predomina el empleo subjuntivo, (…) llega a ser esporádico su uso como indicativo en el s. XVII. Los escritores de fines del s. XVIII y los románticos por imitación (…) especialmente del Romancero, restauran el uso primitivo en muchos casos (…) restauración literaria, ajena a la lengua hablada, *persiste hasta nuestros días, especialmente en escritores gallegos* (…)".
> Lo puedes encontrar en Valle-Inclán, Cela, Torrente Ballester, Álvaro Cunqueiro, José María Castroviejo, Eugenio Montes, etc. Todos autores cumbre de la literatura.
> Del uso periodístico te he dado pruebas suficientes.
> Los ejemplos que te ofrecí estan sacados del *Corpus del español actual de la RAE* y, *evidentemente no son equivocaciones*. El que no conozcas o sepas una cosa no quiere decir que no exista.
> Para mí, fin del debate
> P.D.: Ejemplos modernos en escritores gallegos, americanos, levantinos, etc.:
> _No es ya Montevideo la ciudad humilde que él dejara al partir. _(J. E. Rodó)
> _Clarín, el buen maestro, fracasó también en la ayuda que me prestara. _(Azorín)
> _A San Fracisco de Asís le habrá dado un vuelco el corazón en el pecho; aquel pecho abierto al amor de los animales, que en verso piadoso cantara el pagano Rubén_. (C. J. Cela)
> _Los domingos, en vez de ir al monte, como hiciera toda su vida_. (J. A. Zunzunegui).
> Más ejemplos de la prensa:
> _Las tierras del sureste asiático parecieran haber sido creadas para la sonrisa. _(ABC)
> _La música pop y la droga intervienen en la película como lo hicieran en el conflict__o de Vietnam. _(Cambio 16)
> _El presidente Nixon, que en noviembre pasado jurara ... _(TVE)
> _Paul Breitner, el que fuera jugador del Real Madrid, fue elegido ayer ‘mejor jugador de Alemania’. _(Diario 16)


 

Lo siento, pero es algo que yo no puedo aceptar. Porque darle a _*fuera* _el significado que tú le das está en contra de mi sentido de la lógica.
Ya revisé todo el paradigma de la conjugación del verbo *ser* y la explicación del uso de todos los tiempos verbales, y no encuentro una sola razón para creer lo que tú crees. Por ejemplo, para creer que *fuera* es lo mismo *que había sido.*
Pero con el hecho de que tú y  el DRAE me dijeran lo mismo, yo sí te creería. Pero el DRAE dice una cosa y tú otra. Y yo te pregunto, en este caso ¿tú a quíen le creerías? ¿a mí o al DRAE?

Todos los tiempos verbales que nosotros usamos estan contenidos en el paradigma de la conjugación, y no es necesario seguir inventando tiempos.
Si *fuera* significa *había sido*, ¿por qué no lo dice el DRAE?
Y si de veras significan lo mismo, ¿por qué no usamos sólo el *había sido* y nos evitamos confusiones innecesarias?

Porque, la verdad, yo no le encuentro ni pies ni cabeza a una de las oraciones siguientes:
Pedro, antes de ser mi vecino, *había sido* mi compañero de trabajo.
y
Pedro, antes de ser mi vecino, *fuera* mi compañero de trabajo.

No me vas a convencer, ni yo a ti. 
Me podría hacer cambiar de opinión algún concepto teórico de valor, con cierta autoridad académica, pero no citas que pueden tener errores. 
Pero lo bueno de todo esto ha sido que tuve que ponerme a revisar conceptos, leerlos, estudiarlos. Y eso es algo que siempre es bueno.En fin. Que tengas una buena noche.


----------



## miguel89

> Ya revisé todo el paradigma de la conjugación del verbo ser y la explicación del uso de todos los tiempos verbales, y no encuentro una sola razón para creer lo que tú crees. Por ejemplo, para creer que fuera *es* lo mismo que había sido.


En el habla cotidiana *de hoy* _fuera_ *no es* lo mismo que _había sido_, lo *era* y en literatura perdura *el arcaísmo*.


----------



## rgr

Erreconerre said:


> Lo siento, pero es algo que yo no puedo aceptar. Porque darle a _*fuera* _el significado que tú le das está en contra de mi sentido de la lógica.
> Ya revisé todo el paradigma de la conjugación del verbo *ser* y la explicación del uso de todos los tiempos verbales, y no encuentro una sola razón para creer lo que tú crees. Por ejemplo, para creer que *fuera* es lo mismo *que había sido.*
> Pero con el hecho de que tú y el DRAE me dijeran lo mismo, yo sí te creería. Pero el DRAE dice una cosa y tú otra. Y yo te pregunto, en este caso ¿tú a quíen le creerías? ¿a mí o al DRAE?
> 
> Todos los tiempos verbales que nosotros usamos estan contenidos en el paradigma de la conjugación, y no es necesario seguir inventando tiempos.
> Si *fuera* significa *había sido*, ¿por qué no lo dice el DRAE?
> Y si de veras significan lo mismo, ¿por qué no usamos sólo el *había sido* y nos evitamos confusiones innecesarias?
> 
> Porque, la verdad, yo no le encuentro ni pies ni cabeza a una de las oraciones siguientes:
> Pedro, antes de ser mi vecino, *había sido* mi compañero de trabajo.
> y
> Pedro, antes de ser mi vecino, *fuera* mi compañero de trabajo.
> 
> No me vas a convencer, ni yo a ti.
> Me podría hacer cambiar de opinión algún concepto teórico de valor, con cierta autoridad académica, pero no citas que pueden tener errores.
> Pero lo bueno de todo esto ha sido que tuve que ponerme a revisar conceptos, leerlos, estudiarlos. Y eso es algo que siempre es bueno.En fin. Que tengas una buena noche.


 
Aunque nadie me haya dado vela en este entierro, les quiero comunicar lo siguiente:
Coincido con Xiao, no coincido con los ejemplos que pone en su último mensaje erreconerre. Sobre el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo con valor de pluscuamperfecto y pret.indefinido del modo indicativo no me causa extrañeza leerlos y también los uso, cuando el estilo del texto lo requiere.
Por otra parte, ya hace tiempo alguien me preguntó por qué, no sabiendo que responderle fui al portal de Hispanoteca y allí encontré una fehaciente explicación sobre este problema. Es claro que, a partir de ese momento me cuido mucho de usarlo o no, según me convenga.


----------



## dexterciyo

A este uso del imperfecto, se le llama _imperfecto de subjuntivo literario_. Aunque, por etimología, su valor debería corresponder al pluscuamperfecto de indicativo (la forma en -ra proviene del pluscuamperfecto latino, como ya han dicho por aquí), se ha extendido al pretérito perfecto simple. No obstante, muchos gramáticos consideran incorrecto esto último y, otros, censuran en absoluto su uso por ser arcaizante.


----------



## Calambur

Erreconerre said:


> Pero el DRAE dice una cosa y tú otra. Y yo te pregunto, en este caso ¿tú a quíen le creerías? ¿a mí o al DRAE?
> [...]
> Me podría hacer cambiar de opinión algún concepto teórico de valor, con cierta autoridad académica, pero no citas que pueden tener errores.


*erreconerre*:
Tu reverencia por la letra emanada de la Irreal Academia Española puede conducirte a cometer no pocos errores. No vayas a creer que todos los académicos son lingüistas ni que revisan personalmente cada uno de los artículos. Es más, algunos académicos apenas son escritores muy conocidos (y hasta malos escritores, como Arturo Pérez-Reverte, a quien pusieron allí para acallar sus críticas a la Academia -y lo lograron, desde que es académico no la critica más-).

En cuanto a quien creerle, es muy fácil: a quien demuestra saber más, vale decir a *XiaoRoel* (podés leer su curriculum en el perfil, e incluso buscar su trayectoria en la red).

Pero ya que necesitás "algún concepto teórico de valor, con cierta *autoridad académica*, pero no citas que pueden tener errores", te transcribo lo que dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_, de *Manuel Seco*, que es académico de la RAE, como podés constatar en www.rae.es. Espero que te aproveche.

Los resaltados del texto son míos.



> PRETÉRITO PLUSCUAMPERFECTO.
> 1. _Pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo._
> Tiempo verbal que expresa un hecho que es pasado respecto a otro también pasado; ese hecho se enuncia como ya terminado.
> (…)
> *Con valor de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo *aparece con cierta frecuencia en la literatura moderna *la forma en -ra* _(cantara), _que las gramáticas designan como pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: _«Los cacahuéts que antes le diera» _(*Galdós*, _Miau, _58); _«Oyéndole contar _.. _las tretas ingeniosas de que él y otros padres se valieran» _(id., _Torquemada, _IV, 30); _«[Las niñas] venían .. Esto sin saberlo los señores, que las proscribieran porque esas rapazas abandonadas .. podrían traer miseria» _(Miró, _Cercado, _184); _«Una vieja encorvada explica quién fuera allí enterrado años atrás» _(*Azorín*, _Voluntad, _130); _«El buen mozo .. temía perder el dominio que hasta entonces conservara sobre sí» _(*Valle-Inclán*, cit. Casares, _Crítica profana, _44); _«Para mí fuera talmente como un padre» _(*Cela*, _Lazarillo, _35); _«Bizco como su madre lo echara al mundo y paticorto de la derecha como el sargento .. lo dejara» (ibíd., _67); _«Lecciones que la experiencia le enseñara» _(Montesinos, _Valera, _209); _«El transatlántico que trajera de Méjico al indiano había anclado» _(*Zunzunegui*, _Úlcera, _15). (Nótese en este último ejemplo la *variación trajera/había anclado*_._)
> Observaba *Amado Alonso* en 1935 que la lengua escrita de la *Argentina* parecía tender a dar un *particular sentido a esta forma -ra*_. _«Cuando un periódico escribe: _La noticia que este diario diera tiene confirmación, _entendemos 'que ya ha dado', 'que, como sabe el lector, ya ha dado'; _el puerto de donde Colón partiera _es 'el puerto de donde, como todos saben, Colón partió'. Es la *referencia a un hecho pretérito que se supone conocido *del lector» _(Problema, _52).
> Este uso de la forma en _-ra (cantara) *se presenta normalmente solo en oraciones introducidas por un relativo o por un interrogativo *_(pronombres o adverbios); así se ve en casi todos los ejemplos anteriores. Pero algunos *escritores gallegos lo emplean también fuera de esos casos*: _«Ante aquella inesperada flota la aldeanía huyera a las montañas » _(E. Montes. _Arriba, _21.9.1958, 31); _«También contamos que el cuarto era un chino _v _emprendiera el largo viaje por haber oído de labios de sus más viejos compatriotas .. que en España estaba el prodigio más anhelado de nuestro tiempo» _(W. *Fernández Flórez*, _Abe, _21.2.1959, 3). (Sin embargo, no faltan *ejemplos en autores no gallegos*: _«Llegaban las fiestas de la Pascua, avisárale su mujer que iba a cumplirse el término de su estado. Y allí le tenían», _*Miró*, _Abuelo, _58; _«Enfermara, entre tanto, su padre, y viose obligado Moliere a suplirlo en su empleo», _*Cansinos*, trad. Balzac, VI, 768. En tales casos se trata de simple *arcaísmo*.)
> El valor de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo es, en realidad, *el que tuvo en su origen *la forma _-ra _(latín _amaveram _'había amado' > español _amara), _y con él se usó durante la *Edad Media*.
> (…)
> Por analogía con el empleo de _-ra _como pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, *aparece alguna vez la forma -se*con igual valor: _«Parece que no necesitó el rey retirar la palabra que diese el día anterior» _(M. Fernández Almagro, cit. Togeby, _Mode, _131); _«El paradójico aire ceremonioso de que antes fuese exponente Rubén Darío» _(id., _Abe, _30.12.1959, 67); _«Vio que la mujer a quien unos momentos antes dejase dormida allí, había desaparecido» _(Rubín, Méjico; cit. Kany, 174); _«Cuando .. se despidió de mí deseándome buenas noches, volví a experimentar la angustia de soledad que me acongojase una hora antes» _(*Delibes*, _Sombra, _20; varios casos más en la misma novela). No hace falta decir que *este uso no es normal*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _«Una vieja encorvada explica quién fuera allí enterrado años atrás» _(*Azorín*, _Voluntad, _130)


En este ejemplo vemos que Azorín, un estilista de la lengua y un depurador de la expresión literaria, usa fuera como auxiliar de voz pasiva: fuera enterrado = había sido enterrado.
Ante este diluvio de ejemplos, datos, teorías y demás, amigo *erre con *(casi mejor _que_)* erre*, creo que tu "lógica" y un paradigma verbal no son argumentos de fuerza en el debate. Además en la gramática la RAE también da cuenta de este uso literario, estilísticamente al servicio de la _*variatio *_(como bien señala Seco_*: *__«El transatlántico que trajera de Méjico al indiano había anclado__» in_* Zunzunegui*, _Úlcera, _15) y, usado en su justo punto, uno de los elementos de *extrañeza* que es el mecanismo que produce el placer en la contemplación, audición o lectura de la obra de arte (sobre este tema es fundamental el libro de Lausberg sobre retórica literaria y los manuales de estilística desde Maurezeau en adelante).


----------



## Erreconerre

Calambur said:


> *erreconerre*:
> Tu reverencia por la letra emanada de la Irreal Academia Española puede conducirte a cometer no pocos errores. No vayas a creer que todos los académicos son lingüistas ni que revisan personalmente cada uno de los artículos. Es más, algunos académicos apenas son escritores muy conocidos (y hasta malos escritores, como Arturo Pérez-Reverte, a quien pusieron allí para acallar sus críticas a la Academia -y lo lograron, desde que es académico no la critica más-).
> 
> En cuanto a quien creerle, es muy fácil: a quien demuestra saber más, vale decir a *XiaoRoel* (podés leer su curriculum en el perfil, e incluso buscar su trayectoria en la red).
> 
> Pero ya que necesitás "algún concepto teórico de valor, con cierta *autoridad académica*, pero no citas que pueden tener errores", te transcribo lo que dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_, de *Manuel Seco*, que es académico de la RAE, como podés constatar en www.rae.es. Espero que te aproveche.
> 
> Los resaltados del texto son míos.


 
*"Tu reverencia por la letra emanada de la Irreal Academia Española puede conducirte a* *cometer no pocos errores."*
Si no confiara en la Real Academia, ¿entonces en quién?


Sobre tu comentario
*En cuanto a quien creerle, es muy fácil: a quien demuestra saber más, vale decir a XiaoRoel (podés leer su curriculum en el perfil, e incluso buscar su trayectoria en la red).*

Aquí estamos para hablar de asuntos de gramática y lingüística, no de “curriculum” *(sic)* ni de ver quien es el más fuerte.
Con esto doy por terminada mi participación en este hilo.


----------



## Peterdg

Erreconerre said:


> . Pero el DRAE dice una cosa y tú otra. Y yo te pregunto, en este caso ¿tú a quíen le creerías? ¿a mí o al DRAE?


La RAE coincide con XiaoRoel. Esta cita viene de la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, edición manual, pág. 458, publicado en 2010 (más reciente no es posible, creo). 


> 24.1.2e ...
> ...
> El empleo de CANTARA por HABÍA CANTADO es hoy frecuente en la lengua literaria - y más aún en la periodística y la ensayística - de casi todos los países hispanohablantes.
> ...


Si lo quieres, puedo también citar el "Esbozo", RAE (1973), *3.15.6b*, pág. 479; "El subjuntivo, valores y usos", J. Borrego y otros (1985), *R5*, pág 18; "Gramática española", J. Alcina Franch y J.M. Blecua,*5.6.5.2a*, pág. 807 (1975); "Gramática de la lengua española", E. Alarcos Llorach, *223*, pág. 159, (1994).


----------



## ampurdan

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:

Por favor, céntrense en discutir el tema del hilo sobre el uso de "fuera" en el primer mensaje. La autoridad o confianza que merezca la RAE no es objeto de discusión en este hilo. Tampoco lo son otros términos. Gracias.


----------

